# My New Koi Boy!



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm a college student and i just spent some big $$$ on a large koi halfmoon betta fish.... 
My wallet is crying (and I'm mentally kicking my own arse) but I am happy I'm getting this fish I wanted, even though people think he's ugly. (I think hes quite cute)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Your boy is gorgeous! What a find.

BTW, I moved your post so you could showcase this boy in a thread of his own. Give us some photos! Click on "Go Advanced" and then either the paper clip or "Manage Attachments."


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

pretty boy! I want to see more photos of him for sure! =D


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

*Sits here quietly, awaiting pictures of the pretty fishy*.
OvO


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

Ah! So happy to have a thread of my own! Here are some pics of my new fish  
He doesn't have a name yet, and I should receive him by Tuesday (these were pics on his sale post on ebay....never knew you could buy fish on ebay until I started looking for a betta NOT in a petstore)


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

Ooooooo! I love the Iri around his gils!^^

Given that koi are from Marble genetics, sadly, that cool pale patch around his eye probably won't stay...but he really IS a spunky looking fellow!^^


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous!! He has such beautiful coloration... What is his name? ♥


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

That's an incredible fish. Nothing ugly about him. I'd love to have him myself.


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

Posted some!


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

I've read about the marble gene in bettas, especially koi bettas. I think he'll look just as fantastic when/if he changes and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

He has no name yet, and I am open to suggestions. :smile2::grin2:


----------



## angeliza (Sep 5, 2015)

That's always a good attitude to have!^^
My first marble went from mostly white with a bit of green to turning entirely green...I found it flattering that she turned entirely my favorite color! Lol.

Marbles are fun like that.^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would name him "Zanzibar." No idea why; it just hit me as do all of my Bettas' names.


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

positiveanimallover03 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! He has such beautiful coloration... What is his name? ♥


He has no name at the moment, but I?m open to suggestions.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Who said he was ugly? Because they’re obviously blind.. he’s gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd probably name him something space-related. "Nebula," "Comet," "Asteroid", "Galaxian" are what come to mind. His colors remind me of a nebula, particularly.


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Money well spent, in my eyes~

I, too, would go space-related or go for some colorful names. Astro, Celest, Comet, Eclipse, to name some. A name like Sangria, Merlot, Currant, or Crimson would work well for his reddish fins/body. Sable, Ebony, Obsidian, Soot, or Ink work well for the black.


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

KaderTheAnt said:


> Who said he was ugly? Because they?re obviously blind.. he?s gorgeous
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

DZIM said:


> I'd probably name him something space-related. "Nebula," "Comet," "Asteroid", "Galaxian" are what come to mind. His colors remind me of a nebula, particularly.


I was thinking of something space related as well ? thanks for the suggestions! They?re all pretty good. Knowing me, I?ll probably try them all out and see which one ?sticks?.


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

anfarlamb said:


> Money well spent, in my eyes~
> 
> I, too, would go space-related or go for some colorful names. Astro, Celest, Comet, Eclipse, to name some. A name like Sangria, Merlot, Currant, or Crimson would work well for his reddish fins/body. Sable, Ebony, Obsidian, Soot, or Ink work well for the black.


It seems like koi Bettas are more expensive than other bettas, why is that? (I?m pretty new to the betta fish world)


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

How much did you guys spend on your betta(s), if you don?t mind me asking? How much is too much for a betta (if applicable).


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I would name him "Zanzibar." No idea why; it just hit me as do all of my Bettas' names.


I like that name, especially because it?s after a country In Tanzania. Love to travel and have been there before. Hopefully i?ll Be going again sometime!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never spent more than $30 for a Betta (not including shipping). One seller listed a Betta as $30 + $15 shipping. When he didn't sell she relisted at $45 with free shipping and he sold.


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Koi Bettas are - in my eyes - more expensive because they're... well... traditionally a bit prettier than a simple two-colored VT or a small CT. They've been specifically bred to be a bit more extravagant, compared to the other tail types, and therefore are priced higher. For example, when I bought my little Cosmo - who is actually a koi - there was a $5 red-and-white VT at the store. Cosmo was around $15 if I remember correctly.

I've never spent more than $25 dollars on a Betta. In my opinion, $40 is the maximum I would spend on a Betta, simply because all of the plants and heaters and filters all add up in the end.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

The most I've spent was $28 for the pair of HMs I bought recently (10 + 8, plus $10 shipping). Not a bad price for two hand-raised fish with good colors and guaranteed health, but $15 to $20 is my very upper limit for a single fish. I wouldn't pay more than $30 for a high-quality betta unless I was planning to breed it. All of my other fish cost approximately $6 and came from a small local pet store or Walmart.


----------



## Deerguts (Sep 19, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys! its been awhile since the last time I commented on here but here's a few updates:
-After trying out all of your name suggestion (as well as a few of my own) I've decided to name the new fish Cosmo! The name fits with his face (if that makes any sense).
- I received him over the weekend and he arrived in blue water, anyone know why the water was blue? This is new to me.

- I have to get a temporary tank for when I bring him home during my breaks, what tank would you suggest? I don't want to get another 10 gallon because it's only going to be used for during my winter breaks (and cause i don't have another $50-75 to cough up to get a 10 or 5 gal tank, gravel decorations, etc), so up to 3 weeks, and during my summer break I'm bringing his original tank (the one in my dorm room) home (of course) to live in. I was thinking a 3 gallon with a filter? Is this ok?

-I was thinking of getting more snails to put in the tank, I have two Malaysian trumpet snails already and am thinking of getting more, but is two enough already or could I add more? 

Thanks!


----------



## sunflowerchild (Oct 7, 2017)

oh and my snails are tiny, like half an inch long if that helps.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

i paid 65$ for a black dragon ctpk to cross into my ctpk line.


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Oh heyyyy I have a Betta called Cosmo ahahah.

Blue water is common, it's just simply something people put in water. You don't want to have too many snails because... breeding.


----------

